# Free Shrimp Pictures!



## Suen (Apr 26, 2010)

Feel free to use these in anyway you want!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ro5odwnej9hkihr/LtJy9WdZOa

And please contact me if you want me to take photos of your tanks!

Cheers,

Suen


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Those are great pics. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Suen (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks dude!

I believe that session was with a 5D3 and a 180mm F3.5 macro.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice pics Suen!!


----------



## Suen (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks dude!

I need to try with flash next time.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice pictures and very generous to share, 180mm macro.... <jealous>


----------

